# Coffee Porn



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh Yeah baby! How good is that?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Err, quite good!!!


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I love watching the pours!

Sometimes I take the spouts off just to watch it, it's a filthy obsession, and I am receiving counseling, I just can't help myself!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Err, quite good!!!


Wow you are a tuff audience!


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

DavidS said:


> I love watching the pours!
> 
> Sometimes I take the spouts off just to watch it, it's a filthy obsession, and I am receiving counseling, I just can't help myself!


Thank god it's not just me. Shall we start a support group?


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Off for a cold shower.

MB


----------

